# CounterStrike 1.6 server



## aadryaan94 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi! I want to install CounterStrike 1.6 server on my server, with freebsd FreeBSD 9.0. I need a guide.


----------



## vermaden (Jan 24, 2013)

http://blog.johnpupu.tw/2007/02/28/counter-strike-16-server-on-freebsdenglish-version/


----------



## aadryaan94 (Jan 25, 2013)

Don't work ...


```
cd /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-fc4 && make install
=> basesystem-8.0-5.noarch.rpm doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/rpm/i386/fedora/4.
=> Attempting to fetch http://critical.ch/distfiles/rpm/i386/fedora/4/basesystem-8.0-5.noarch.rpm
fetch: http://critical.ch/distfiles/rpm/i386/fedora/4/basesystem-8.0-5.noarch.rpm: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://energy.critical.ch/distfiles/rpm/i386/fedora/4/basesystem-8.0-5.noarch.rpm
fetch: http://energy.critical.ch/distfiles/rpm/i386/fedora/4/basesystem-8.0-5.noarch.rpm: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://snow.critical.ch/distfiles/rpm/i386/fedora/4/basesystem-8.0-5.noarch.rpm
fetch: http://snow.critical.ch/distfiles/rpm/i386/fedora/4/basesystem-8.0-5.noarch.rpm: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://www.bluestop.org/distfiles/rpm/i386/fedora/4/basesystem-8.0-5.noarch.rpm
fetch: http://www.bluestop.org/distfiles/rpm/i386/fedora/4/basesystem-8.0-5.noarch.rpm: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://fneu.fr/distfiles/rpm/i386/fedora/4/basesystem-8.0-5.noarch.rpm
fetch: http://fneu.fr/distfiles/rpm/i386/fedora/4/basesystem-8.0-5.noarch.rpm: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.c.saper.info/distfiles/rpm/i386/fedora/4/basesystem-8.0-5.noarch.rpm
fetch: ftp://ftp.c.saper.info/distfiles/rpm/i386/fedora/4/basesystem-8.0-5.noarch.rpm: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/rpm/i386/fedora/4/basesystem-8.0-5.noarch.rpm
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/rpm/i386/fedora/4/basesystem-8.0-5.noarch.rpm: No address record
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/rpm/i386/fedora/4 and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-fc4.
```


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 25, 2013)

Do what the message says, download manually from here, then copy to /usr/ports/distfiles/rpm/i386/fedora/4 and try install again.


----------



## aadryaan94 (Jan 25, 2013)

ok .. it's work ! i download all file's and it' work :d tnx !


----------



## aadryaan94 (Jan 25, 2013)

PS .... Woh i can hide game console ???? ... "Screen" don't work .....


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2013)

I would suggest using emulators/linux_base-f10 instead. FC4 is rather old and is about to be removed from the ports tree.


```
# EXPIRATION_DATE is the EoL of the last 7.x release
EXPIRATION_DATE=2013-02-28
```


----------



## aadryaan94 (Jan 25, 2013)

*how to...*

you can help me to remove old emulator and install new ??


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2013)

`# pkg_delete linux\*`
That should remove all the old stuff.

`# cd /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10 && make install clean`


----------



## aadryaan94 (Jan 25, 2013)

```
morfymt2# pkg_delete linux\
?
```

.... :-s


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2013)

You missed the asterisk * at the end. It needs to be escaped (\) or else the shell will try to expand linux*.


----------



## aadryaan94 (Jan 25, 2013)

done .... i install f10 .... but "screen" command not found ...


```
morfymt2# cd /usr/games/hlds
morfymt2# screen -A -m -d -S hlds
screen: Command not found.
morfymt2#
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2013)

Did you install sysutils/screen? And did you run *rehash* after you installed it?


----------



## aadryaan94 (Jan 25, 2013)

hmm i install now screen , run rehash ? no ... how ? 

edit : DONE !! it's work  tnx SirDice !!


----------



## Beeblebrox (Jan 25, 2013)

@aadryaan94: Use the <Thanks> button on the lower right side??


----------

